# HAPPY ANNIVERSARY PREDATORTALK.COM



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was reminded today that PredatorTalk has been around for 6....yes Six years now, many of you have been here from the start,( and thought I'd never wear out that keyboard), and many of you are new. No matter how long you've been here whether we have interacted or not, agreed or disagreed, The owners, administrators and moderators appreciate your participation, your knowledge and your willingness to share your experiences with all who are willing to read it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a daily routine for me. I love seeing and reading about what and how others manage wildlife in their respective areas. And, I appreciate all the computer camaraderie.

We have as many opinions as we do members - and, that's what makes things interesting. Whether debates or arguing online, it's all good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said already, doesn't matter how little or how much a member contributes ( hopefully he or she does ) and how long they have been a member here -- it all comes together and makes the PT family what it is today. Thanks.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very glad that I found this site. Like glenway said, its a daily routine for me now. Certainly a great group of people on here who keep contributing to all the outdoor activities. Looking forward to many more years.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Happy Birth Day P.T., with out you fine Gentleman from around this great land posting your success stories I'd have to have a subscription to a magazine, it would not be as real as it is here.... you guy's hunt stuff that hunt ya back daily!!!!! Thanks to all who make this site REAL......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also try to make it a daily routine and have made some friends that someday I can meet in person. Happy Birthday PT !!


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

It is my new daily routine with morning coffee.

I don't add much(yet) but enjoy the reading.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday PT. So glad that I found this site, a lot of great info and I have been able to get to know some of the members that I can call friends. 
Congrats to the PT family, without all the members it would not be the great site that each and everyone one of you make it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary PT.

I am proud to be a part of the predator talk family, and I promise I'll keep my poll questions to myself this year.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:clapclap:

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! How time flies---------Thanks to all that keeps it going--sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

10-4 on what everyone has said!! Glad to be a part of it and feel I made friends I aint never met in person yet but feel I know them. Not around as much as I should be but I check it almost everyday. HAPPY B-Day PT!!!!

:cowboy:

Big-D


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a great forum with great members, moderators, administrators, and owners. It's a group effort that I am thankful for. It's nice to read and share opinions with everyone here. Once things settle down on the home front I will be back to participating regularly.

Like Ed, I have made friends here too. Didn't really occur to me when I joined a web forum that friendships would stem from it. Another great attribute of this site.

Happy anniversary.


----------

